
F.B.I. Lawyer Won’t Say If Data from Unlocked iPhone Is Useful - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/06/technology/fbi-lawyer-wont-say-if-data-from-unlocked-iphone-is-useful.html?ref=business&_r=0
======
tovmeod
so it is not.

if it were useful they would be saying it to everyone how they were right from
the beginning and how apple was wrong and should have done what they told.

